#ubuntu-us-md 2011-02-22
<Broam> morning
#ubuntu-us-md 2014-02-21
<waters> who
<waters> who
<waters> test message
<waters> bye
<JonathanD> hi md
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-02-19
<nell> hi lol
<nell> I use Debian and I live in Maryland, WADDUP
